# VF-Engineering 2.5L Cold Air Intake AT WATERFEST!!



## [email protected] (Jan 22, 2003)

VF-Engineering are proud to anounce the official release of the MKV 2.5L Cold Air Intake at Waterfest 2007!
These are the higly anticipated cold air systems as tested by GIAC during the chip development.
* Tuned & tested to work in conjunction with GIAC ECU Flash 
* 2-piece Black Wrinkle Powder Coated Steel Ducts
* CNC Machined Steel Quick Connects for smog pump and crank case vent
* High Quality Silicon Couplers & Hose Clamps
* K&N Induction Filter
* True Cold air intake design
* Black anodized aluminum heat shield
* Retail $275 
*WATERFEST SPECIAL $250!!*
We will only have 10 kits available at the show, so act quick!




























_Modified by [email protected] at 5:53 PM 7-19-2007_


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## silverA4quattro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: VF-Engineering 2.5L Cold Air Intake AT WATERFEST!! ([email protected])*

Oh snap, maybe I won't get the Carbonio. That's some impressive gains right thur.


----------



## Uberbunni (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: VF-Engineering 2.5L Cold Air Intake AT WATERFEST!! (silverA4quattro)*

CAN I make a resevation, PLEASE!? This is awsome.


----------



## trastrim (Aug 11, 2006)

Is that dyno on stock ECU or with the GIAC?


----------



## p c (Oct 26, 2006)

any pictures installed?


----------



## ahson (Jul 23, 2000)

impressive!!










_Modified by ahson at 10:43 PM 7-19-2007_


----------



## NaKoRuRu (Jun 5, 2005)

*Re: (trastrim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trastrim* »_Is that dyno on stock ECU or with the GIAC?

x2


----------



## p c (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: (trastrim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trastrim* »_Is that dyno on stock ECU or with the GIAC?

its on the stock ECU. Here is with GIAC








you gain 1 more hp with just the intake then with just the chip


_Modified by p c at 10:56 PM 7-19-2007_


----------



## Uberbunni (Jun 5, 2007)

I sure wish HP stacked like legos







. So in this case chip and the vf intake 15 ponnies But and impressive 25 fp torque







I'm still trying to grasp the concept that HP doesnt stack like blocks...... 
Wait nevermind, I think I have I figured it out. yay 30 grand a year for school! 
In the GIAC dyno The stock 2.5 used here is putting out, at the crank (using 15% loss) is 165 Add the chip's supposed 9 hp to the wheels thats 176. Then add the intake's supposed 6 to the whp, that would be 183 total crank HP. That's 18 horse to the crank. then factor in the drivetrain percentage BAM we have...oh god just forget it...so much for trying.

















_Modified by Uberbunni at 8:21 PM 7-19-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 22, 2003)

*Re: VF-Engineering 2.5L Cold Air Intake AT WATERFEST!! (Uberbunni)*

The dyno is with the stock chip. This intake will make A LOT more HP and TQ with the GIAC chip! In car pics and dyno with GIAC chip to come later, we only just received our first production batch barely in time to release at WF.

_Quote, originally posted by *Uberbunni* »_CAN I make a resevation, PLEASE!? This is awsome.

We have not reservation system implemented, they will be first come first serve http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Uberbunni (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: VF-Engineering 2.5L Cold Air Intake AT WATERFEST!! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_We have not reservation system implemented, they will be first come first serve http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Well just look for a guy wearing a 
"_____ like a rabbit" t shirt. haha Ill be there extra early.


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: VF-Engineering 2.5L Cold Air Intake AT WATERFEST!! (Uberbunni)*

Are there any installed shots of this intake? Does it go down behind the bumper or is it sort of a hybrid CAI?


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (Uberbunni)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uberbunni* »_I sure wish HP stacked like legos







. 

_Modified by Uberbunni at 8:21 PM 7-19-2007_

hey stop stealing my lines..
just as I figured......the cai actually gains more than the chip...then chip adds about 6hp. Still not bad.


----------



## thug4life (Jun 29, 2007)

what would be the reduction in 0-60 time here?


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

btw does the engine cover need to be removed when using this or can you use this w/ stock cover


----------



## Maestor_Shake (May 10, 2004)

*Re: (absoluteczech)*

looks like the maf is mounted farther away from the throttle body. and i can't picture where the heat shield will go. 
tempting over the Carbonio.


----------



## NaKoRuRu (Jun 5, 2005)

*Re: VF-Engineering 2.5L Cold Air Intake AT WATERFEST!! ([email protected])*

When are we actually gonna get this on the market? For those of us who are not attending WF, and is the pricing going to be the same? Last question, for the local SoCal peeps is pick up available to save on shipping? I hate waiting for things I buy







on the internet.
Also is that just me or is there a dent on the intake? (2nd picture, tube with the filter on it)


_Modified by NaKoRuRu at 12:59 AM 7-20-2007_


----------



## island T (May 1, 2000)

*Re: VF-Engineering 2.5L Cold Air Intake AT WATERFEST!! (NaKoRuRu)*

i would like to know the same...

_Quote, originally posted by *p c* »_any pictures installed? 


_Quote, originally posted by *absoluteczech* »_btw does the engine cover need to be removed when using this or can you use this w/ stock cover


_Quote, originally posted by *NaKoRuRu* »_When are we actually gonna get this on the market? For those of us who are not attending WF, and is the pricing going to be the same? Also is that just me or is there a dent on the intake? (2nd picture, tube with the filter on it)

^^^


----------



## chaindrivefive (Apr 5, 2007)

I think the dent is clearnace for the headlight


----------



## Apoc112 (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: (chaindrivefive)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chaindrivefive* »_I think the dent is clearnace for the headlight
looks to be about the right spot... good idea, rather than choking down the whole pipe.


----------



## trikstir99 (Nov 9, 2001)

*Re: (Apoc112)*

it seems we can use this as a short ram too.... like people have down to the vwpartsmtl cai, is this possible???


----------



## rishsn (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: VF-Engineering 2.5L Cold Air Intake AT WATERFEST!! (island T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *island T* »_








 
oops must have happened during transit








Im lovin the powder coating, very stealthy.


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

dude, did you even read the post or jsut look at the pictures?
they said its there for head light clearance


----------



## rishsn (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (rangerbrown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rangerbrown* »_dude, did you even read the post or jsut look at the pictures?
they said its there for head light clearance

come on


----------



## NaKoRuRu (Jun 5, 2005)

*Re: (rangerbrown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rangerbrown* »_dude, did you even read the post or jsut look at the pictures?
they said its there for head light clearance

lol... im sure it just got damaged in transit. but nowhere on the original post does it mention anything about the dent. maybe YOU need to read the post.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: VF-Engineering 2.5L Cold Air Intake AT WATERFEST!! (Slipstream)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slipstream* »_Are there any installed shots of this intake? Does it go down behind the bumper or is it sort of a hybrid CAI? 

Pictures will be up early next week. When we are back fom WFest
The air filter runs down to the lower bumper, where the heat shield reduces any hot air flow reaching it from the radiator.

_Quote, originally posted by *absoluteczech* »_btw does the engine cover need to be removed when using this or can you use this w/ stock cover

Stock engine cover can stay on as is. No trimming required.

_Quote, originally posted by *chaindrivefive* »_I think the dent is clearnace for the headlight

Absolutely correct. A section of the cai has been levelled for clearance purposes.


----------



## tat2rabbit (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: VF-Engineering 2.5L Cold Air Intake AT WATERFEST!! ([email protected])*

i just got back from waterfest. i picked up the intake very nice .. One small problem there were no instructions included in the box.. Any chance i can get a copy of them.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: VF-Engineering 2.5L Cold Air Intake AT WATERFEST!! (tat2rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tat2rabbit* »_i just got back from waterfest. i picked up the intake very nice .. One small problem there were no instructions included in the box.. Any chance i can get a copy of them.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

As mentioned to all rabbit 2.5 intake customers at waterfest; instructions will be sent via email early next week due to the rushed packing which was carried out to satisfy customers expecting the product at watrerfest. If you did not leave an email address please contact me at [email protected]


----------



## tat2rabbit (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: VF-Engineering 2.5L Cold Air Intake AT WATERFEST!! ([email protected])*

email sent


----------



## TimboAA (Sep 12, 2001)

*Re: VF-Engineering 2.5L Cold Air Intake AT WATERFEST!! (tat2rabbit)*

Picked up mine too. I can't wait to get it installed. There were only 3 left when I went early afternoon on Sunday. Rishi really didn't have to do much convincing for me to buy it.

(i left the heat shield out of the picture)
By the way...what is this hole for on the back side of this section of intake?? A Sensor or something? Of course, perhaps I should go look at my car first.

It looks like an easy install, the only thing that worries me is extending the MAF wires. Wiring frightens me occasion. I'm hoping the instructions put those worries to rest.
Looks like a quality product, Rishi said they had no CEL's in 3000 miles.

Edit: *I'm one of the first 10 owners!!!*










_Modified by TimboAA at 9:55 PM 7-22-2007_


----------



## BlueWabbit (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: VF-Engineering 2.5L Cold Air Intake AT WATERFEST!! (TimboAA)*

awesome product really considering this over the carbonio. anyway i could order it online and how much would it be shipped to 95132?


----------



## husm (Sep 4, 2006)

will this work better with GIAC than a carbonio. what i mean is will the gains be more with this and GIAC then carbonio that GIAC?


----------



## island T (May 1, 2000)

*Re: (husm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *husm* »_will this work better with GIAC than a carbonio. what i mean is will the gains be more with this and GIAC then carbonio that GIAC?

either combination will have similar results. it's what you prefer or looking for in an intake...carbon fiber or do you like the heat shield features.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: (husm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *husm* »_will this work better with GIAC than a carbonio. what i mean is will the gains be more with this and GIAC then carbonio that GIAC?

The GIAC chip was rigorously tested and developed using the VF intake, no other.


----------



## NaKoRuRu (Jun 5, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
The GIAC chip was rigorously tested and developed using the VF intake, no other. 

Hey Rishi, will you guys attempt to acquire the CARB certification for us Californians? Will you guys have this for the Big SCE GTG. I see that you are a sponsor for that.


----------



## ranciso (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: (NaKoRuRu)*

Does anyone have a sound clip of this intake? I would like to compare it to the carbonio. 
Thanks


----------



## kaptinkangaru (Aug 17, 2006)

i picked one up yesterday as well. looks great, but as of yet no instructions......makes me sad....i did manage to install the heat sheild yesterday, that was a trip. my only advice is to jack the car up, makes things much easier. 
the wiring harness that was supplied seems to have a few more wires than what's connected to the maf. i didn't want to risk destroying my maf, so i'm waiting idly for my instructions.......


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (kaptinkangaru)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kaptinkangaru* »_
*the wiring harness *that was supplied seems to have a few more wires than what's connected to the maf. i didn't want to risk destroying my maf, so i'm waiting idly for my instructions....... 

does wiring harness = MAF "extension kit"???


----------



## rab_iter (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

can i order one,and where


----------



## ZippinVeeDub (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: (rab_iter)*

Very nice looking intake. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Its on my list.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: (NaKoRuRu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NaKoRuRu* »_
Hey Rishi, will you guys attempt to acquire the CARB certification for us Californians? Will you guys have this for the Big SCE GTG. I see that you are a sponsor for that.









x2


----------



## DasBlackHare (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: (~kInG~)*


_Quote, originally posted by *~kInG~* »_
does wiring harness = MAF "extension kit"???

let me know if you find anything, mines cut already, my advice is DO NOT mix up the two purple wires, I made that mistake yesterday after having successfully bolting everything in...............and yeah I threw like 128348329482304 engine codes until my car couldnt run ! make sure you disconnect youre battary be4 the starting youre car and make sure you cut the wires individually, after scanning my car at my friends house, then switching the two purple wires that got mixed up, and erasing the codes, I am running fine now..


----------



## TimboAA (Sep 12, 2001)

*Re: (DasBlackHare)*

I'm impatient, where are the directions? I was told we'd have them Wednesday (yes, i know, its still wednesday)
EDIT:
I got it in my email, now i'm happy.










_Modified by TimboAA at 11:05 PM 7-25-2007_


----------



## Meaty Ochre (Jul 26, 2007)

Where can i get one and when? Those are nice powergains for a CAI. Was gonna do exhaust but im think on this intake instead...as long as no cel's pop up and the overtime stays.


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (MyOtherCarHasA5.0)*

I just install my CAI that I picked up from VF at waterfest on my wife's car. I must say it looks like it belongs in there. The difference in performance is quite noticeable which is surprising for a N/A car with such a simple mod.
I just finished getting it flashed with GIAC and the car is a completely different vehcile now. The wife is going to have a hard time getting the car now


----------



## TimboAA (Sep 12, 2001)

*Re: (JETTSET)*

Sounds wonderful after the intake is installed. It's only loud when you're really on the gas, otherwise you would never notice the intake is there noise wise.
Even extending the wiring for the MAF was pretty easy. Overall, its an easy install. No CEL after 3.3 miles hehe. Be careful taking off the connector for the MAF, i think i broke mine, even though mine is still on, i put a zip tie "seat belt" on it just in case it came loose.
On the rabbit the intake stops right about where the drivers side lower vent is.
Just beware when you disconnect the battery, you may have to reset your windows. I found that out the hard way, and will do the Up/Down thing.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: (TimboAA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TimboAA* »_Sounds wonderful after the intake is installed.
Just beware when you disconnect the battery, you may have to reset your windows. I found that out the hard way, and will do the Up/Down thing.

Second gear 3000 is the sweet spot. Have you got any sound clips or pics Tim?
About the windows, the ECU takes a few hours to remember the window settings.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: (NaKoRuRu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NaKoRuRu* »_
Hey Rishi, will you guys attempt to acquire the CARB certification for us Californians? Will you guys have this for the Big SCE GTG. I see that you are a sponsor for that.









Well considering the huge expense (approx $10 000) and lengthy process of obtaining carb certification. VF will not be looking into it for this specific product. 
http://www.arb.ca.gov/VAPOR/ca_evr_rule/sld014.htm


----------



## TimboAA (Sep 12, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I can get pictures and sound clips Friday, and have them up for the weekend. 3000 is def. the sweet spot and what I like about it, is you don't really hear it unless you step on the gas. If you accelerate smoothly its still quiet.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

looks nice!!! great price too


----------



## NaKoRuRu (Jun 5, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Well considering the huge expense (approx $10 000) and lengthy process of obtaining carb certification. VF will not be looking into it for this specific product. 
http://www.arb.ca.gov/VAPOR/ca_evr_rule/sld014.htm


bummer.


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: (NaKoRuRu)*

I have skimmed through this thread, but will the filter interfere if I have fog lights?


----------



## Dubhaus Tuning (Apr 11, 2002)

*Re: (spdfrek)*

Yet another AMAZING product by VF!!! This intake is very well thought out and complete. If you are going to buy an intake for your 2.5L, THIS is the one to buy!!! Look no where else!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: (spdfrek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spdfrek* »_I have skimmed through this thread, but will the filter interfere if I have fog lights?

There is approximately a 4.5 inch clearance at the base of the filter. I will have to check on a car that has OEM fog lights.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
There is approximately a 4.5 inch clearance at the base of the filter. I will have to check on a car that has OEM fog lights.

and HID's


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: (~kInG~)*


_Quote, originally posted by *~kInG~* »_
and HID's









There are various clearing distances which need to be measured. VF's intake design was based on a bone stock base package Rabbit. If anyone (local: Anaheim) with HIDs or Fogs who would like to come in for a test fit is welcome.


----------



## p c (Oct 26, 2006)

?where can I buy this?


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: (~kInG~)*


_Quote, originally posted by *~kInG~* »_
and HID's









I just got my oem HIDs and from first inspection they look about the same size as the stock halogen headlights. The setup is actually very compact, and the halogen is huge.







I will compair the two when I switch the HIDs in, but so far that looks ok. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (spdfrek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spdfrek* »_
I just got my oem HIDs and from first inspection they look about the same size as the stock halogen headlights. The setup is actually very compact, and the halogen is huge.







I will compair the two when I switch the HIDs in, but so far that looks ok. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NaKoRuRu (Jun 5, 2005)

*Re: (spdfrek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spdfrek* »_
I just got my oem HIDs and from first inspection they look about the same size as the stock halogen headlights. The setup is actually very compact, and the halogen is huge.







I will compair the two when I switch the HIDs in, but so far that looks ok. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

WoW! How much you drop on a set of OEM HID's? Must be nice


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: (NaKoRuRu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NaKoRuRu* »_WoW! How much you drop on a set of OEM HID's? Must be nice









lol yah I have sort of been on a little spending spree. Just got the rabbit and have maybe 800 miles on it and already have a pile of new stuff to put on








my plan is to get this car finished as soon as possible so I can get to work on my turbo upgrade on my 1.8t swapped MKII, 430whp sounds good








yah I know, I'm an ass


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2007)

We have just installed a Techtonics dual Borla muffler onto our RAbbit. 
New Dyno plots to be posted.


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_We have just installed a Techtonics dual Borla muffler onto our RAbbit. 
New Dyno plots to be posted. 


aces http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: (spdfrek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spdfrek* »_aces http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

There are some cars ahead of the rabbit in the dyno line , so this may take a few more days. However we have the TT exhaust up and running and it deffinately sounds less restrictive. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
There are some cars ahead of the rabbit in the dyno line , so this may take a few more days. However we have the TT exhaust up and running and it deffinately *sounds *less restrictive. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

sounds???? how does it *feel* with the butt dyno?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: (spdfrek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spdfrek* »_
sounds???? how does it feel with the butt dyno?

Not only does it sound less restrictive but it feels less restrictive. I think it would be better to wait for the figures. However i can immagine the plot confirming my senses of a gain in high end power.


----------



## jaybz180 (Jan 15, 2011)

*Ive had the VF engineered CAI on MY 2007 Rabbit and have had a CEL light the whole time*

Ive had the VF engineered CAI on MY 2007 Rabbit and have had a CEL light the whole time i have the pipe insert and the code i get is P2199 it says IAT correlation 1/2 idk how to fix it or what to do.


----------

